# Update on my decision..!



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

For everybody that helped me and supported me I want to say thanks...!

I finally decided a few weeks ago that I was done and I told my wife I wanted a divorce. I am so happy to get off the fence....whew.

The good news is that I'm already dating again and I have found a great girlfriend who seems crazy about me and who is so much more loving and fun (not to mention much better looking and 1,000%+ better in the sac) than my STBXW ...well I can barely describe it. 

This is coming from the guy who had horrible self esteem 1-2 years ago and I thought no one but my wife would ever want me. HA!

I feel so much better about myself and my future now that I made this decision and I see that other ladies are interested in me too!

The additional good news is that Im still living (in the same house not bed) with my wife and daughter and we are mediating the divorce so far....meaning there is no battle so far.

Ill move out when we settle our financial matters and file a plan with the court...then I plan to get my own house since STBXW wants to buy me out of the one we have now ....

In CA it takes 6 months to get the decree....maybe Ill do the Guam divorce thing not sure.


----------



## zappy (Jun 7, 2013)

It is so good to know that you regained your self esteem and found someone who loves you so much not to mention bettter looking too.

I am very happy for you brother.....

I wish you good luck.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

fetishwife said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> For everybody that helped me and supported me I want to say thanks...!
> 
> ...


:smthumbup::smthumbup:Great news!


----------

